# Angeln in Belgien...



## Björn W.(BW) (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Ich suche händeringend nach Informationen über das angeln in Belgien.
Besonders über die dortigen Bestimmungen.
Also von wann bis wann darf geangelt werden.
Die Schonzeiten vor allem vom Karpfen.
Ich würde gerne mal am Zuid-Willemsvaart auf belgischer Seite angeln hab nur leider keinen Link bei googlen gefunden wo ich infos bekomme über wann, wo,wie etc.
Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch nen Link oder Infos über diese Region.
Ich habe nämlich gehört das man bis April garnicht in Belgien auf Karpfen angeln darf?

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Lucio (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien...*

Schau mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64914


Wenn die Zuid-Willemsvaart noch zur Wallonie gehört, dann müsstest du mit dem Schein von der Post (zB in Kelmis) dort angeln können. Ich meine aber das wäre schon flämisches Gebiet|kopfkrat#c

In der Wallonie sind Karpfen in vielen Gewässern das ganze Jahr "offen".

Lucio


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien...*

Hi!
Danke erstmal aber ich glaube das der Z.W.V. nicht mehr zur Wallonie gehört.
Soweit ich weiss gehört der zu Belgisch Limburg deswegen meine Frage.

Gruss

björn


----------



## Fledi (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien...*

Hallo Björn,
eine Superstelle an der Zuit-Willemsvaart ist in der Nähe des belgischen Städtchens Bree. 
Wenn man von Kinrooi aus Richtung Bree fährt (auf der N73), überquert man kurz vor Bree den Kanal. Direkt hinter dieser Überführung fährt man den ersten Weg links rein in Richtung Kanal. Wenn am Kanal angekommen ist hält man sich wieder nach links auf die Straße "Kanaalkaai". Die fährt man an bis einem kleinen Hafen vorbei und da wo sich die Straße teil, hält man sich rechts auf die Straße "Kanaalkom". Dies ist eine Sackgasse. Am Ende der Straße stehen die Karpfenangler und ziehen Karpfen von 20 Kg und mehr raus.
Ich selbst habe auch schon da geangelt. Die dicken Karpfen habe ich da gesehen, aber leider nicht an die Angel bekommen.
Außerdem kann man dort gute Barsche, Rotaugen und Rotfedern in beträchtlichen Größen fangen.
Einige Einheimische stehen da auch oft den ganzen Tag und angeln auf Aal.
Die Stelle ist jedenfalls sehr zu empfehlen. 
Die Bestimmungen für belgisch Limburg kannst Du übrigens beim Kauf der Karte in der Post erfragen. Die haben die meistens vorrätig.
Die Belgier haben übrigens ihre Bestimmungen sehr stark den niederländischen angepasst. Die Schonzeiten die in Holland gelten, sind auch meistens für Belgien bindent.
Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien...*

Danke für die Info!|supergri 

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien...*

wer kennt steinebrück?????!?!?!?!? ^^


----------

